
A Second Coronavirus Death Surge Is Coming - throwaway888abc
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/07/second-coronavirus-death-surge/614122/
======
claudeganon
I’m consistently impressed by the new forms of denialism about the ongoing
disaster of a pandemic response in the US (of which pointing at the death rate
discrepancy was a recent, popular genre). I understand that people are
fundamentally irrational, but now that many countries have gotten the disease
to a manageable state, so much psychic energy in this country seems devoted to
denying the validity of their approaches and coming up with new reasons why it
won’t actually be so bad here, contrary to all evidence.

~~~
miles7
Agree, though for many Americans it doesn’t take too much energy since they
don’t pay any attention to what’s going on in other countries.

------
xfour
Absolutely amazingly clear article which I’d sum up as _we are screwed_ sub-
headline bring that we had a path and we failed to follow through and it’ll be
worse than the last wave now.

